# S/O - What books are you embarrassed to love?



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Since we have a thread about books we are "embarrassed" that we hate, I thought I'd start a similar one about books we love.  So spill it!  What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is _The Host_ by Stephenie Meyer (yes, of Twilight fame):


I thought Twilight was ok as a series, but I loved this one. I thought it was original and brilliant.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There are several kid's books I still love, including The Twenty One Balloons, The Pushcart War, and The Doctor Dolittle books. As a grownup intellectual type, these don't fit my self image!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

My guilty pleasure book series is the whole set of Drizzt novels by R. A. Salvatore. I loves 'em. I can't help it. They're like crack to me.

David Dalglish


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I gotta say my guilty pleasure is the Shadowrun series of novels. Something about that blend of tech, magic, and slang that just grabbed me.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> My guilty pleasure book series is the whole set of Drizzt novels by R. A. Salvatore. I loves 'em. I can't help it. They're like crack to me.
> 
> David Dalglish


I love that series! Drizzt is one of my favorite Characters.

My embarrassed to love is: Fantasy Lover by Sherrilyn Kenyon. I just wish I had had my kindle when reading this book. I couldn't even take it on the train to work with me, I was so embarrassed by the cover but it was a very fun book to read.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not embarrassed by anything I read, but I've had some phases of watching sitcoms late at night that I'm ashamed to admit (Two and a Half Men, Arrested Development, Thirty Rock). I eventually watch one too many over-the-top episodes, then have to move on. 
L.J.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhh, I'd never be embarrassed to admit to loving Arrested Development.  Best. Sitcom. Ever.  But I digress.

As for books, my guilty pleasure is going on the occasional Harlequin kick.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

The Twilight series and all of the romance novels I read.  That is one of the great things about reading on a Kindle; nobody has to know what you are reading.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to admit in the last year I've become the kind of Trekkie who reads and loves the books .... next stop, wearing the ears to nerdcons.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

marianner said:


> Mine is _The Host_ by Stephenie Meyer (yes, of Twilight fame):
> 
> 
> I thought Twilight was ok as a series, but I loved this one. I thought it was original and brilliant.


You know, I actually really enjoyed this book as well. I heard rumors that she was contemplating writing a second one but so far I don't think anything has been confirmed yet.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm completely embarassed that I read and enjoyed all the Twilight books and all the Shadowfever books.   I'm a pretty eclectic reader, but I can't stand ANY other vampire or fantasy type books and am completely confused as to why I like these.  I read the Twilight books pre-Kindle and always said there must be crack on the pages to explain my addiction, but since I read the Shadowfever books on Kindle, I don't have that excuse anymore.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

It's embarrassing, but I love all the space opera stuff like The Lensmen series by E.E. 'Doc' Smith. The opening paragraph is magnificent;

'Two thousand million or so years ago two galaxies were colliding; or, rather, passing through each other. A couple of hundreds of millions of years either way do not matter,...' 

Now that's BIG thinking.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm semi embarassed at how much I love early VC Andrews books.  Even some of the early ghostwriter stuff.  None of the recent crap, but the Heaven, Dawn & Flowers in the Attic series....LOVE them!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I find it embarrassing to be caught reading the Christine Feehan books. Not embarrassed that I read them, but it seems like every time someone wants to look at my Kindle I'm reading one of her books and of course I'm at one of the steamier parts in the book. I'll be sitting on a plane reading and the person next to me wants to look at it and see how it works. It is worse when it is a man sitting next to me. I usually hurry and go to the Home screen and open the user guide and then let them play with it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

You're nicer than I am, I don't let people touch it!!  I'll show them and tell them why they and every other person on the plant should own one....but they aren't touching it!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I read the first book in the Gossip Girl series to see if it would appropriate for our elementary school library.  I decided it was a no for the library, but went on to read the entire series.  Actually, I can't say that I loved them, but I did want to find out how the characters ended up.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Harry Potter -- because really, they are kid books.  But I enjoyed them.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Years and years ago, I devoured Romancing the Stone in one sitting. LOL I couldn't put down Stephen King's The Stand, either.

~Donna~


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> LOL I couldn't put down Stephen King's The Stand, either.


I couldn't finish The Stand, but maybe that's because I attempted the unabridged version, which was significantly longer than the original (several hundred pages longer, I believe), and rambled quite a bit.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As with the "hates", I cannot think of any "loves" that have embarrassed me. Of course, I've known for a long, long time that I march to the beat of a different drummer*, so when my tastes deviate from any perceived norm, it's almost expected by me rather than being something about which I might be embarrassed.
__________
* It's a fast, syncopated 13/4 beat.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Little House on the Prairie.  My warm fuzzy reading material.  I use to read them every year.  It's been about 5 years since the last time, so I'm due.
deb


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

"Little Women".

SHHHH.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> You know, I actually really enjoyed this book as well. I heard rumors that she was contemplating writing a second one but so far I don't think anything has been confirmed yet.


I actually hope she doesn't write any sequels. I thought _The Host_ had a great, standalone ending, and I'm afraid she would butcher the ending like she did in _Breaking Dawn_ (with apologies to BD fans).


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Debbie Macomber. I have no problems at all with reading bodice-rippers and trashy chick lit but for some reason books with angels, chaste romantic relationships, and cute small towns too good to be true make me uncomfortable.  

Fortunately with the Kindle no one has to see the book covers featuring pick up trucks filled with flowers, wheelbarrows filled with apples, and holiday tables filled with pies. And I do find her books really helpful if I'm feeling stressed.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

> Little House on the Prairie. My warm fuzzy reading material. I use to read them every year. It's been about 5 years since the last time, so I'm due.


I was addicted to the TV show when I was a kid. I would make Mum turn it on every night and make them watch too lol....I secretly think that she liked watching it too.

I have never read the books though and they have always been on my TBR list. Might have to read the first one for my next book I think.

Back on topic, I don't think there has been a book I have ever been embarrassed to read. I can't actually think of any - is that unusual? lol


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I was a little embarrassed to be reading The Hunger Games while I was working in a high school because all the kids were reading the same thing! I love that series sooo much though. I don't care if it's YA.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

The romance novels that I read are my embarassing books. I don't feel at all embarassed by the fact that I read (and love) a lot of kiddie and YA lit, but then I have the excuse of being an elementary reading teacher.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

DArenson said:


> Harry Potter -- because really, they are kid books. But I enjoyed them.


Me too.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

pawsplus said:


> I'm completely embarassed that I read and enjoyed all the Twilight books and all the Shadowfever books.  I'm a pretty eclectic reader, but I can't stand ANY other vampire or fantasy type books and am completely confused as to why I like these. I read the Twilight books pre-Kindle and always said there must be crack on the pages to explain my addiction, but since I read the Shadowfever books on Kindle, I don't have that excuse anymore.


I don't like Vampire books either as a rule but I really enjoyed twilight. I think for me anyway it's that it takes place in modern times. That's my reason for liking it anyways.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

The Xanth books by Piers Anthony and the WW2 books by Turtledove.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

The _Twilight_ series. I'm embarrassed about reading children's or young adult books around people who don't know me. I'm an elementary school reading specialist, so I need to read the books for my job, but people out in public won't know that's why I'm reading some of these books!


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There are several kid's books I still love, including The Twenty One Balloons, The Pushcart War, and The Doctor Dolittle books. As a grownup intellectual type, these don't fit my self image!


Hooray for Twenty One Balloons and Pushcart War! What fabulous books!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I read a lot of YA lit and am not in the least embarassed by that fact. There are plenty of YA authors who are better than most adult book authors. Cynthia Voight, for instance. 

_Twilight_, however, is NOT in that category.  Hence, a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

crosj said:


> ... and the WW2 books by Turtledove.


I know, Right? I looked at those books sideways when they first started coming out ... and someone gave me the first as a gift. I LOVED it - and the rest of the series. I considered selecting it as a Quasi-Official Game selection, but chickened out.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Not embarrassed, but I'm surprised I keep reading the Meg Langslow cozies by Donna Andrews. It's not something I ordinarily read.


Mike


PS -What does the "S/O" in the title of the thread mean?


----------



## Brian Drake (May 22, 2010)

My guilty pleasure is the original 38 novels in The Executioner series by Don Pendleton. Read them as a teenager and still have a full set! --B--


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jmiked said:


> PS -What does the "S/O" in the title of the thread mean?


Spin-off


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

My weakness for embarrassing books are children's books.  I read the Newberry Award winners every year.  It doesn't embarrass me to read them, but friends and coworkers think it odd that I like them.  I like Disney cartoons as well.  And my favorite children's (embarrassing) book is.... "Walter the Farting Dog" by William Kotzwinkle and Glenn Murray.  I LOVE to read it.  Particularly if I can read it aloud to my nieces.  The illustrations are fantastic.  My brother gave me the two that I have as Christmas gifts.  The books live on my coffee table where I can pick them up and enjoy them at any time.  If you are a dog lover... I don't know how you could not love Walter.  He is adorable.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Spin-off....ohhh.  I didn't know either.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

crosj said:


> The Xanth books by Piers Anthony and the WW2 books by Turtledove.


I love the Xanth series. I'm slowly collecting all the books in the series, that is if he's finally stopped writing them . I started reading them when I was in high school. BTY this was before the advent of the word processor and I was able to keep up with him. After the word processor arrive he wrote faster than I could keep up LOL...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I would put "Arrested Development" in the top 10 greatest television programs of all time!  No shame there!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

This might be a spin-off of a spin-off, but I think there are books I was embarrassed to be _moved_ by, especially if I didn't love them at all. THE SHACK, for instance. SO embarrassed to be sniffling over it at Starbucks.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Embarrassed to love... gosh... no.  Well, yes, since it was really slammed in another group I belong to. "Shoeless Joe". In some ways its more like reading poetry, but I like it, own it, and will probably read it again.

I read lots of kids books and go out of my way to collect some my siblings and I had as younger people, like Wonderful Flight to the Mushroom Planet and M is for Mischief. And I love my Trixie Beldens and jealously hoard my Rick Brants, although I might be forced to sell them on eBay soon unless I get a job. And I like the Saddle Club books. All the Doc Savages and Xanths and Forgotten Realms (okay, not all).

Other than a couple bodice rippers I can't remember the name of without digging out my book crates, however, I'm not really embarrassed by any of them.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm going to have to say the Harry Potter series.  

They're kids books, but they are just mind blowingly complex and creative for children's books.  She has created an awesome little world that fascinates me...right down to the vomit flavored jelly beans! 

I wouldn't admit it in public though


----------



## kroma (Dec 27, 2009)

crosj said:


> The Xanth books by Piers Anthony


I find that with most of Piers' work. I feel like I shouldn't enjoy his style of writing, but dammit I do!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

drenee said:


> Little House on the Prairie. My warm fuzzy reading material. I use to read them every year. It's been about 5 years since the last time, so I'm due.
> deb


I love reading those still and all my sisters feel the same way.  Honestly, there's no shame in loving any book, I don't think. We like what we like.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

kroma said:


> I find that with most of Piers' work. I feel like I shouldn't enjoy his style of writing, but dammit I do!


I read him all the time in middle school and junior high ... but I haven't gone back and read anything by him since college until I picked up an old copy of _For the Love of Evil_ and I enjoyed it a lot more than grown folks should ....

Maybe I need to dig up copies of some of the old stuff I once love like the Cluster series or Orn, Ox & Omnivore ....


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

The entire Anne of Green Gables series.  I can't even talk about Walter and Dog Monday without tearing up.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

chipotle said:


> Debbie Macomber. I have no problems at all with reading bodice-rippers and trashy chick lit but for some reason books with angels, chaste romantic relationships, and cute small towns too good to be true make me uncomfortable.
> 
> Fortunately with the Kindle no one has to see the book covers featuring pick up trucks filled with flowers, wheelbarrows filled with apples, and holiday tables filled with pies. And I do find her books really helpful if I'm feeling stressed.


I completely agree about reading from a Kindle! No-one can see what I am reading!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Blanche said:


> My weakness for embarrassing books are children's books. I read the Newberry Award winners every year. It doesn't embarrass me to read them, but friends and coworkers think it odd that I like them. I like Disney cartoons as well. And my favorite children's (embarrassing) book is.... "Walter the Farting Dog" by William Kotzwinkle and Glenn Murray. I LOVE to read it. Particularly if I can read it aloud to my nieces. The illustrations are fantastic. My brother gave me the two that I have as Christmas gifts. The books live on my coffee table where I can pick them up and enjoy them at any time. If you are a dog lover... I don't know how you could not love Walter. He is adorable.


I hear you, Blanche! Every year at my kid's school book fair and at Scholastic via e-mail, I ask for a collection of all the Newberry winners. I don't know why no one has a collection of these.


----------

